# Find out where any mobile phone is...



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Did you know you can now track your
partner/husband/wife's whereabouts by finding their
mobile phone on Google Earth? Type in the mobile phone
number and you get the location of that person! Give
it a try. It's incredible!!!

http://www.track-your-partner.com/


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

8O


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

very goog


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Didn't want to spoil the joke by giving the end away


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

BEst thing was the look on my 16 year old boys face when I showed him I could find him wherever he was.....didnt believe me, so he went to the link, but, thing is, I hadnt done it either.




oooops.


----------



## 110868 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Mobile phone*

That's so funny but I don't think I know ANYONE I can sent it to.

How sad is that!

Broadlady


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Very amusing. I've sent it on to some friends!!!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I must admit to sitting on this for a couple of days before posting it.

If I had said that it was rude? then it would have spoiled the effect  

In the end I thought it was to good not to share 8)


----------

